# 25 merc 2 stroke on a 14ft mitchell



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

So i have a 14 foot mitchell style skiff. i was wondering what prop would suit me best while using a 1993 25 two stroke tiller mercury. i will be using a bobs manual jackplate.

"figure decks and floor with 2 people and a battery 6 gallllons of fuel and gear"


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The prop thats already on it is probably going to be the one you wanna use


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I have an 04 25 merc on my 14' johnson. It had like a 13p on it when I got it, and flew. A bit over 30mph. I put an 11p on it, and it does 28 fully loaded with 2 guys. I rarely go over 23mph, cause I rarely travel farther than 2 or 3 miles from any ramp. And it seems any time I'm cruising around at 30mph, I hit a freaking manatee.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

call thoes speedbumps around here.....

anyone els have experience?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

13" pitch SS Vengeance is what I use on my Waterman 16'.. Perfect prop for my skiff and a 13" pitch should be money for your skiff.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

if i was to spend the money on a cupped ss prop. whats my best bet? i know everyone has there favorite... but whats the best bang for the buck

and is there an advantage to 4 blade vs 3?

cupped or not cupped?

i will be running manual jackplate with bobs machine tru tracker. trying to maximize my 25 on a 14 ft skiff. holeshot on such a small boat isnt important to me... top speed is nice but i would like the most speed with 2 anglers and gear. we run some distances down here ft pierce to hobesound


----------



## fennellaustin (Apr 3, 2013)

running an ss prop can be risky on a small skiff in shallow water. if you hit the bottom hard or a hard object it wont bend the prop ,it may damage the gears or shaft. they have no give and for a small skiff you wont see any more performace or benifits, just a harder hit on the wallet.


----------

